# Malayalam Cinema Forum > FK Hot seat >  Exclusive:::: JITHU JOSEPH speaking::::video added

## Rohith

part1

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5Dt_zPLoKk[/ame]

----------


## Jamesbond007

Congrats Machaa..........all the best........Anwar Rasheed, Vyshak thudangiyavarumaayulla recent interview thappiyedukku.. nalla questions kittum.....  :Wink:

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*adutha project?????*

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Some sample questions:-

How did you enter film industry?

Did you work as assistant under any director?

We got a detective and family movie from you. Can we expect a full length comedy entertainer or action movie from you soon?

Which is your next project?

----------


## Rohith

> *adutha project?????*


of course .......

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

_archana shavi engana cheythu??????_

----------


## Rohith

> _archana shavi engana cheythu??????_


avalude number :Ennekollu:

----------


## ITV

1.  2 Hitukal sammaanicha oru samvidhayakan enna nilayil thaangalude 3amathe chithrathe prekshakar ere pratheekshayodeyaanu uttu nokkunnathu. Athinte Details

2.  Also Thaarangalkku vendi oru chithram cheyyaan thaangal thayyaaraakumo(athaayathu thaarangalude nirdheshamanusarichum script change cheyyalumokke)????

3.  Adutha chithrathil Chackochan abhinayikkunnundo????

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

_mummy and me aarude engilum swantham katha aano?_

----------


## Rohith

> Some sample questions:-
> 
> How did you enter film industry?
> 
> Did you work as assistant under any director?
> 
> We got a detective and family movie from you. Can we expect a full length comedy entertainer or action movie from you soon?
> 
> Which is your next project?


 :Yes2: ............ :Basketball:

----------


## Mattoose

good macha ..poyi thakarthittu vaa ..
*chance undo ennu chodikkumo ..??*

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

QN:Udane thanne oru kuttaanweshana chithram koodi pratheekshikkamo?

----------


## Rohith

> good macha ..poyi thakarthittu vaa ..
> *chance undo ennu chodikkumo ..??*


adyam soapittu vakkam..melle chodikkamallo... :Basketball:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> 1.  2 Hitukal sammaanicha oru samvidhayakan enna nilayil thaangalude 3amathe chithrathe prekshakar ere pratheekshayodeyaanu uttu nokkunnathu. Athinte Details
> 
> 2.  Also Thaarangalkku vendi oru chithram cheyyaan thaangal thayyaaraakumo(athaayathu thaarangalude nirdheshamanusarichum script change cheyyalumokke)????
> 
> *3.  Adutha chithrathil Chackochan abhinayikkunnundo????*


ee chodyathinu utharam +ve aayal ITV thulli chaadum

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Rohit macha-Jithu ippo evideyaanu?

----------


## Rohith

> Rohit macha-Jithu ippo evideyaanu?


ernakulath veetil football WC kanunnu....

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

> avalude number



__

----------


## ITV

> ee chodyathinu utharam +ve aayal ITV thulli chaadum


Sathyam, 

Kaaranam after LalJose & Roshan Andrews, different genres try cheyyaan dhairyam kaanikkunna swanthamaayi script koodi cheyyunna(Especially smart dialogues) oraalude padamaakumbol theerchayaayum pratheeksha nalkum athu

----------


## Santi

> good macha ..poyi thakarthittu vaa ..
> *chance undo ennu chodikkumo ..??*


kutti abhinayikkumo ??

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

> 1. * 2 Hitukal* sammaanicha oru samvidhayakan enna nilayil thaangalude 3amathe chithrathe prekshakar ere pratheekshayodeyaanu uttu nokkunnathu. Athinte Details
> 
> 2.  Also Thaarangalkku vendi oru chithram cheyyaan thaangal thayyaaraakumo(athaayathu thaarangalude nirdheshamanusarichum script change cheyyalumokke)????
> 
> 3.  Adutha chithrathil Chackochan abhinayikkunnundo????



*Detectivum hit Aakiyaaaa???????* 

*Athu hit Aakenda Padam Thanne Aanu ...Pakshe *

----------


## E Y E M A X

All the best Rohith...................

Ask some genuine questions unlike some stupid interviewers and show him the standard of FK and Fkites....Please avoid cliche questions...

----------


## Rohith

> *Detectivum hit Aakiyaaaa???????* 
> 
> *Athu hit Aakenda Padam Thanne Aanu ...Pakshe *


oru flopum oru hittum sammanicha.. ennu parayan patuo.. athalle...

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

_Jithuvinta padathil idakku idakku Dragging Feel Cheyyum..Athonnu mattan Sramikkana Ennu parayanam...._

----------


## Rohith

> _Jithuvinta padathil idakku idakku Dragging Feel Cheyyum..Athonnu mattan Sramikkana Ennu parayanam...._


 :Ok: ....................

----------


## ITV

> *Detectivum hit Aakiyaaaa???????* 
> 
> *Athu hit Aakenda Padam Thanne Aanu ...Pakshe *


Detective nirmathaavinu nashtam undaakkiyathaayi arivilla

TVMlokke 75 days odiya padamaanu

----------


## Rohith

> All the best Rohith...................
> 
> Ask some genuine questions unlike some stupid interviewers and show him the standard of FK and Fkites....Please avoid cliche questions...


kurach qns paranj tha.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

> oru flopum oru hittum sammanicha.. ennu parayan patuo.. athalle...



*2 Hitsum Ennu paranjal Prithvirajinta Interview Pole Aayi pokum......*

----------


## Mattoose

> kutti abhinayikkumo ??


pinne ..njaan nannayi abhinayikkum ..sathyam ...

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

> Detective nirmathaavinu nashtam undaakkiyathaayi arivilla
> 
> TVMlokke 75 days odiya padamaanu


*
Oho...

Chackochan Adutha Jithuvinta Padathil Illa.....

ini Para detective hit Aano?????*

----------


## Rohith

*ditectivinte koode irangiye padangal ethokkeya..??*

----------


## Mattoose

mohanlal - mammootty ,ivaril aarelum vechu orupadam udan pretheekshikkamo ...mummy n me'il lalettan undakum ennu paranjirunallo ..

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> *2 Hitsum Ennu paranjal Prithvirajinta Interview Pole Aayi pokum......*


Detective oru average- Hit level padamaanu..

----------


## E Y E M A X

> kurach qns paranj tha.....



Detective and mummy onnu koode kaanaan pattumo? ennale enthenkilum unique aayi chodikkan pattoo....njan detective release timeil kandathaa...mummy and me yum valuthaayonnum orma varunnilla  :Ohmy:

----------


## jackey

QN: During the release time of detective (2007), Jithu told in interviews that his next film will be a love story type.. But Mummy and Me was probably not of that genre.. Is that love story film still in his mind, or was he thinking of Mummy and Me itself that time?

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Mummy And Me Ezhuthan undaya Sahacharyam.....Ezhuthan Etra kaalam Eduthu?*

----------


## Rohith

> QN: During the release time of detective (2007), Jithu told in interviews that his next film will be a love story type.. But Mummy and Me was probably not of that genre.. Is that love story film still in his mind, or was he thinking of Mummy and Me itself that time?


 :Good:  :Good:

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

> QN: During the release time of detective (2007), Jithu told in interviews that his next film will be a love story type.. But Mummy and Me was probably not of that genre.. Is that love story film still in his mind, or was he thinking of Mummy and Me itself that time?




*Good Question....*

----------


## guru

1: enthayalum mummy&me enna padavum detectivum undaya sahacharyamokke chodikanam(ella magazinilum vannathaanu)..

2: next thriller subjectine kurichu chodikkanam..athinte details..athile nayakante "kathapathram" etc... lalettan aanu ennokke kelkkunnu shariyaano..? ennoke chodikkanam..(exclusive)...

3. pine oru postere paty chodikanam...mumy&me yude oru posteril jithujosephinte swantha wifineyum makaleyudeyum snap aanu..athu ningal arinjennu pullikarane ariyippikaruthu..aa poseril aarokeyaanu ennu chodikkanam..esp posteril kaanuna penkochu cinemayil illallo ennu chodikanam..oripakshe puli thurannu parayumayirikkum..

3. pine puliyude chila family backgrounds..father m.l.a yo mp yo matto aayirunnu..

4. pullikku 35 vayasso matto aanu..13 vayasundu mootha kuttiyundu..appo love marrieginu chance undu..

ithrayumaani ipppo aalochichittu mansil vannathu... :Thumbup1:

----------


## ARAKKALAM BABY

*1.Prekshakar venda reethiyil Mummy& Me etteduthilla ennu abhiparayam undo?

2.Nalla cinemakalkku Malayalathil prasakthi kuranju varunnu enna thonnal undo?

3.Mummy& Me enna cinemayil Suresh gopi cheytha vesham projectinte thudakkathil theerumanichirunnathu pole lalettan thanne cheythirunnu enkil?
*

----------


## Rohith

> 1: enthayalum mummy&me enna padavum detectivum undaya sahacharyamokke chodikanam(ella magazinilum vannathaanu)..
> 
> 2: next thriller subjectine kurichu chodikkanam..athinte details..athile nayakante "kathapathram" etc... lalettan aanu ennokke kelkkunnu shariyaano..? ennoke chodikkanam..(exclusive)...
> 
> 3. pine oru postere paty chodikanam...mumy&me yude oru posteril jithujosephinte swantha wifineyum makaleyudeyum snap aanu..athu ningal arinjennu pullikarane ariyippikaruthu..aa poseril aarokeyaanu ennu chodikkanam..esp posteril kaanuna penkochu cinemayil illallo ennu chodikanam..oripakshe puli thurannu parayumayirikkum..
> 
> 3. pine puliyude chila family backgrounds..father m.l.a yo mp yo matto aayirunnu..
> 
> 4. pullikku 35 vayasso matto aanu..13 vayasundu mootha kuttiyundu..appo love marrieginu chance undu..
> ...


anandumayulla parichayam... athu veno?

----------


## Wolverine

> 1: enthayalum mummy&me enna padavum detectivum undaya sahacharyamokke chodikanam(ella magazinilum vannathaanu)..
> 
> 2: next thriller subjectine kurichu chodikkanam..athinte details..athile nayakante "kathapathram" etc... lalettan aanu ennokke kelkkunnu shariyaano..? ennoke chodikkanam..(exclusive)...
> 
> 3. pine oru postere paty chodikanam...mumy&me yude oru posteril jithujosephinte swantha wifineyum makaleyudeyum snap aanu..athu ningal arinjennu pullikarane ariyippikaruthu..aa poseril aarokeyaanu ennu chodikkanam..esp posteril kaanuna penkochu cinemayil illallo ennu chodikanam..oripakshe puli thurannu parayumayirikkum..
> 
> 3. pine puliyude chila family backgrounds..father m.l.a yo mp yo matto aayirunnu..
> 
> 4. pullikku 35 vayasso matto aanu..13 vayasundu mootha kuttiyundu..appo love marrieginu chance undu..
> ...



avanenganum ee foruthil memeber ano entho??

----------


## Rohith

> *1.Prekshakar venda reethiyil Mummy& Me etteduthilla ennu abhiparayam undo?
> 
> 2.Nalla cinemakalkku Malayalathil prasakthi kuranju varunnu enna thonnal undo?
> 
> 3.Mummy& Me enna cinemayil Suresh gopi cheytha vesham projectinte thudakkathil theerumanichirunnathu pole lalettan thanne cheythirunnu enkil?
> *


thanks.........

----------


## Makarand

Rohit..

SG Paranjittanu Detectivel Investigation officere koodathe oru double role conceptil brothere koodi add cheythathu. Annu newcomer ayathukondano ithrayum valiya oru maatam ayitum athu sammathichukoduthathu? Athu vicharicha pole workout ayo? Ini puthiya oru kathyumayi mattoru heroye chennu kanumbol (innathe avasthayil-2 hits, fame)Ithu pole oru major change scritpil avashyapettal sammarthichukodukkumo?

----------


## ITV

One more qn

Why did u choose Chackochan to play Rahul in Mummy n Me, a character he had played several times before??? 

Oro padavum oro genre-il venamennu aagrahikkunna thaangal Chackochan enna nadane maathram enthukondu different angle-il  kandilla????

----------


## E Y E M A X

Detective ile murder inte modus operandi evide ninnu kittiyathaanennu chodeeru.............

----------


## Rohith

@ guru...

aa poster etram divasathe aanu..??
athu purathirangiyitundo??

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *magazinu vendi jithuvayi oru abhimukham...
> 
>  nammude guru sankadipich thannu.
> 
> kure naalayi vilichukondirikuarnu.oduvil nalathek kitty.
> 
> ravile varan paranju. njanum fk memberaya arun thomas(my frnd) koodi pokunnu.
> 
> ippo end chodikkanamennokke confussion.
> ...


Nalla oru camerayum recorder um kondu po...

my qstn: Super thaara aadhipathyam malayala cinemayil nilanilkkumbo (allel angane parayappedumbo) oru cheriya chitram eduthu vijayippikkam enna aathmaviswasam engane kitty?

----------


## PAPPICHAYAN

*Qn 1. Mummy & Me And me yile subject Sada Malayali prekshakar ettedukkum enna vishvasam aadyame undayirunno?*

*Qn 2. Mymmy & Me yil ulla theme thiranjedukkuvan ulla kaaranam?.*

----------


## guru

> _archana shavi engana cheythu??????_





> avalude number


da..ee bheeman aano jayasiryayudeyum archanayudeyum numnber enikkayachu thannathu...

jayasuryayodu samsaarichu..archana sim matty enu thonunnu.....

----------


## ITV



----------


## PAPPICHAYAN

*Next. Malayali pekshkar ethu tharam film ishtappedunnu ennanu thankalude vyakthi paramaya abhiprayam.*

----------


## ITV

> da..ee bheeman aano jayasiryayudeyum archanayudeyum numnber enikkayachu thannathu...
> 
> jayasuryayodu samsaarichu..archana sim matty enu thonunnu.....



 :Gathering:

----------


## Rohith

ITV... athano guru paranja poster..??

----------


## ITV

> ITV... athano guru paranja poster..??


Yes.....................

----------


## ballu

da oru qn...


adhehathinte concept ill ulla nalla chitram enthu annu.
malayala cinemayil experimental cinema undakathathu cinemakar preshnam anno atho prekshaka abhiruchi mariyathu anno

----------


## Rohith

> Yes.....................


atippo urvashiyum aa patile kochum alla en engane vicharikkum..??

----------


## PAPPICHAYAN

*Mummy & Me yil Mukeshnu Pradhanyam kuranju enna oru vaartha kettirunnu athineppattiyulla Abhiprayam,*

*Ippol Pala puthumukha samvidhayakarum Aadhya film cheyyan mammookayo lalettaneyo kiitan shramikkunnathu aa vazhikku chinthichittundo? Atho pathukke cheyyam ennano?*

----------


## Day Dreamer

> da..ee bheeman aano jayasiryayudeyum archanayudeyum numnber enikkayachu thannathu...
> 
> *jayasuryayodu samsaarichu..archana sim matty enu thonunnu*.....


Pulliyude oru interview oppikku... Number tharamengil lakku ne kondu vilippikkam

----------


## PAPPICHAYAN

*Ippol irangunna 4 il 3 film um flop aanu, Mun kaalangale vachu nokkumpol Valare parithapakaramaya avasthayilanu malayala cinema ippol, Enthanu malayala cinemakku vanna mattam, athayathu ingane flop kalude ennam koodan ulla kaaranam, ivide mattam sambhavichathu Malayala cinemakkano? Atho Prekshkarkkano?*

----------


## Munaf ikka

?? m&m actually urvasiyekkaal score cheythath mukesh alle... ennittum urvasikkum archanakkum aan kooduthal pradhaanyam koduthath (even title) why its happends??

----------


## guru

> 


avante kootukarante number ayirikum..ningakku abadham pattiyaa.. :Gathering:

----------


## guru

> atippo urvashiyum aa patile kochum alla en engane vicharikkum..??


oops..athu shariyaanallo....... enthayalum aa postere patty onnu pukazhthu..ennittu athu urvashiyaano ennu chodikku..

ithokke njnagalu paranju tharano..rohithe...pizhinjedukkendathu nee thanneyanau..

----------


## Rohith

> oops..athu shariyaanallo....... enthayalum aa postere patty onnu pukazhthu..ennittu athu urvashiyaano ennu chodikku..
> 
> ithokke njnagalu paranju tharano..rohithe...pizhinjedukkendathu nee thanneyanau..


 :Victory: .... ath njan etu....

----------


## Aromal

fk yekkurichu paranjukodukkuka...

first review varunna site aanennu prathyekam parayanam..

pattiyal join cheyyanum..

----------


## xyz

Qtn: Thirakkadha vaayikkumpol athinte ella aspectsum aarenkilumaayi charcha cheyyarundo? Detective enna cinemayil kadannu koodiya chila logical loop holes kaanathe poyathaano? Ithu valarnnu varunna oru samvidaayakanil ninnum pratheekshikkaavunnathaanu enna excusil vidaavunnathano? (Illogical.. aalu marichu ennu urappaya sheshamaanu prathi avidunnu povunnathu.. but.. veendum maranam sthitheekarikkaan oru bikukaarane bikil helmet dharippichu avidekkum paranchu vittu ennathinte logic? )

----------


## plk

> fk yekkurichu paranjukodukkuka...
> 
> first review varunna site aanennu prathyekam parayanam..
> 
> pattiyal join cheyyanum..


PFC reloaded ennu perum vakkan para :Essen:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> *Mummy & Me yil Mukeshnu Pradhanyam kuranju enna oru vaartha kettirunnu athineppattiyulla Abhiprayam,*
> 
> *Ippol Pala puthumukha samvidhayakarum Aadhya film cheyyan mammookayo lalettaneyo kiitan shramikkunnathu aa vazhikku chinthichittundo? Atho pathukke cheyyam ennano?*


Mukeshinu padathil pradhaanyam kuranju ennalla......padathinte promotional paripadikalil Mukeshine vilichilla enno matto aayirunnu news.

----------


## Rohith

> fk yekkurichu paranjukodukkuka...
> 
> first review varunna site aanennu prathyekam parayanam..
> 
> pattiyal join cheyyanum..


sure... athu urapp...
njan 'only fk' member aanu... appo pine ingote kshenikku

----------


## Rohith

> Qtn: Thirakkadha vaayikkumpol athinte ella aspectsum aarenkilumaayi charcha cheyyarundo? Detective enna cinemayil kadannu koodiya chila logical loop holes kaanathe poyathaano? Ithu valarnnu varunna oru samvidaayakanil ninnum pratheekshikkaavunnathaanu enna excusil vidaavunnathano? (Illogical.. aalu marichu ennu urappaya sheshamaanu prathi avidunnu povunnathu.. but.. veendum maranam sthitheekarikkaan oru bikukaarane bikil helmet dharippichu avidekkum paranchu vittu ennathinte logic? )


great find.... thnxx ikka..

----------


## jackey

QN: Detective kazhinjhu Mummy&Me irangan 3 yrs vendi vannu.. Aa  delayude kaaranam.. Storyline manasil undayirunnu ennum oru heroine  character (Urvashi) finalise cheyyan aanu nalla time eduthathu ennum  pulli interviewsil paranjhittundu. But did that cause this much delay?  The others in the cast Archana or even Chakochan okke 2009 middle  kazhinjhu vannavaranu (Chakochanu 2008 lollypop vannelum Gulumal timeil  alle kurachu koodi noted aayathu).. Shooting also started late.. So was  the delay purely due to cast finalisation? Whether his next thriller  movie will also take such a long duration?

 QN: He writes for his films.. May be his views on that. Whether he is  open to others scripts and whether he will write for another director  etc.

QN: Aalu athyavashyam chullan aanallo.. Actingilekku switch cheyyan any  plans?  :Wink:

----------


## xyz

> great find.... thnxx ikka..


above kolayaali thanne raavile paalum kondu vannu maranam nerttu kaanunnund!

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> sure... athu urapp...
> *njan 'only fk' member aanu...* appo pine ingote kshenikku


Njaanum.... :Cheers1:

----------


## jackey

> (Illogical.. aalu marichu ennu urappaya sheshamaanu prathi avidunnu povunnathu.. but.. veendum maranam sthitheekarikkaan oru bikukaarane bikil helmet dharippichu avidekkum paranchu vittu ennathinte logic? )


I think both are independent events.. Killerum friendum randu sthalathu thaamasikkunnavar aanu.. Friendinu oru pakshe killer missionil succeed aayo illayo ennariyilla aayirikkum.

----------


## kannappanunni

First film oru detective story, Then a Family Story.

What next ?.

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> I think both are independent events.. Killerum friendum randu sthalathu thaamasikkunnavar aanu.. Friendinu oru pakshe killer missionil succeed aayo illayo ennariyilla aayirikkum.


hmm......angineyum aakaam.....pinne paalu konduvarunnathil enthaa kuzhappam?

----------


## guru

> QN: Detective kazhinjhu Mummy&Me irangan 3 yrs vendi vannu.. Aa  delayude kaaranam.. Storyline manasil undayirunnu ennum oru heroine  character (Urvashi) finalise cheyyan aanu nalla time eduthathu ennum  pulli interviewsil paranjhittundu. But did that cause this much delay?  The others in the cast Archana or even Chakochan okke 2009 middle  kazhinjhu vannavaranu (Chakochanu 2008 lollypop vannelum Gulumal timeil  alle kurachu koodi noted aayathu).. Shooting also started late.. So was  the delay purely due to cast finalisation? Whether his next thriller  movie will also take such a long duration?
> 
>  QN: He writes for his films.. May be his views on that. Whether he is  open to others scripts and whether he will write for another director  etc.
> 
> QN: Aalu athyavashyam chullan aanallo.. Actingilekku switch cheyyan any  plans?


chullan aanenu eniku thonunniyilla....oru saadharanakakrante look undu..pinne meesha illa..... :Sailor:

----------


## xyz

> I think both are independent events.. Killerum friendum randu sthalathu thaamasikkunnavar aanu.. Friendinu oru pakshe killer missionil succeed aayo illayo ennariyilla aayirikkum.


but.. as per Suresh Gopi's dialogue.. friend varunnathu maranam urappakkaan aanu.. since.. killer never informed (no such specification in movie) anybody else about his attempt... ?

----------


## Rohith

> chullan aanenu eniku thonunniyilla....oru saadharanakakrante look undu..pinne meesha illa.....



gulf gate vakkamallo.... :Ennekollu:

----------


## Nishpakshan

*Sukhippikkunna questions maathram chodichu nilavaaram kalanju kulikkaruthu.

1.Oru nalla chithramaayirunnittum Detective vendathra shradhikkappettilla.Publicitiyude abhavamano kaaranam?

2.Aadyam kuttanweshanam,ippol family entertainer ...ini oru comedy subject pratheekshikkaamo?

3.Minimum guarantee nalkunna Pakka action-comedy-family dramma superstarine vachu cheythu career safe aakkaanano ,... puthumayulla oru subject yuvathaarangale vachu cheyyan aano thaalpparyam?*

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

*Oru varshathil 1 padam Ennayirikkumo Reethi?*

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> *Sukhippikkunna questions maathram chodichu nilavaaram kalanju kulikkaruthu.**
> 
> 1.Oru nalla chithramaayirunnittum Detective vendathra shradhikkappettilla.Publicitiyude abhavamano kaaranam?
> 
> 2.Aadyam kuttanweshanam,ippol family entertainer ...ini oru comedy subject pratheekshikkaamo?
> 
> 3.Minimum guarantee nalkunna Pakka action-comedy-family dramma superstarine vachu cheythu career safe aakkaanano ,... puthumayulla oru subject yuvathaarangale vachu cheyyan aano thaalpparyam?*


correct.......

----------


## plk

> *Sukhippikkunna questions maathram chodichu nilavaaram kalanju kulikkaruthu.
> 
> 1.Oru nalla chithramaayirunnittum Detective vendathra shradhikkappettilla.Publicitiyude abhavamano kaaranam?
> 
> 2.Aadyam kuttanweshanam,ippol family entertainer ...ini oru comedy subject pratheekshikkaamo?
> 
> 3.Minimum guarantee nalkunna Pakka action-comedy-family dramma superstarine vachu cheythu career safe aakkaanano ,... puthumayulla oru subject yuvathaarangale vachu cheyyan aano thaalpparyam?*


ee qn theerchayayum chodikkanam..........enikku valare ishtapeta oru movie ayirnnu detective :Alucard:  :Alucard:

----------


## Rohith

> ee qn theerchayayum chodikkanam..........enikku valare ishtapeta oru movie ayirnnu detective


ellam ezhuthi vakkunund.... njan chodikkum...

----------


## guru

> gulf gate vakkamallo....


 :Headbonk: ...............its orignal...........lakooran. :Headbonk:

----------


## xyz

Commercial success aanallo oru commercial directorude primary goal. Oru thirakkadha thiranchedukkunnathil ningalkkulla basic measurement units enthaanu?

Oru chithram direct cheyyumpol prekshakanodulla commitment aayirikumo atho  atho kadhayodu neethi pularthaanulla shramamaayirikkumo manassilundaavuka?

Oru cinema cheyyumpol pooranamaaya visuals manassil varachittittano cinema thudangunnathu? Athil compromise cheyyendi vannittundo? Undenkil ningalude ullile samvidaayakan athinodu engine prathikarikkum?

----------


## guru

rohithe..xyz oke parayunna points ellam kurichu vecho...

mammupakshan (nishpakshan) paranjathupole sukhipikuna questions mathram chodikaruthu,,

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> ee qn theerchayayum chodikkanam..........enikku valare ishtapeta oru movie ayirnnu detective


same here.....oru kuttanweshana chitrathinte punchum suspencum maintain cheytha oru chithram thanneyanu Detective.....even though some parts were a bit dragging.

----------


## plk

> ellam ezhuthi vakkunund.... njan chodikkum...


avide chennu tension keri ellam marannu pokaruthu :Order:

----------


## Rohith

> avide chennu tension keri ellam marannu pokaruthu


kokketra kulam kandirikunnu ..kulam etra kundi kandirikunnu....

kulamavilla en vicharikunnu..

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

> Commercial success aanallo oru commercial directorude primary goal. Oru thirakkadha thiranchedukkunnathil ningalkkulla basic measurement units enthaanu?
> 
> Oru chithram direct cheyyumpol prekshakanodulla commitment aayirikumo atho  atho kadhayodu neethi pularthaanulla shramamaayirikkumo manassilundaavuka?
> 
> Oru cinema cheyyumpol pooranamaaya visuals manassil varachittittano cinema thudangunnathu? Athil compromise cheyyendi vannittundo? Undenkil ningalude ullile samvidaayakan athinodu engine prathikarikkum?



*Ingane Ulla Questions Chothichirunenkil Rayumon thendii poyene......*

----------


## plk

> same here.....oru kuttanweshana chitrathinte punchum suspencum maintain cheytha oru chithram thanneyanu Detective.....even though some parts were a bit dragging.


athee....enikku bhayangara ishtapetathanu detective :Detective:  :Detective: 

recent nerariyan cbi okke bhayangara bore aayirinnu...prequelsinte pakuthi standard athinonnumilayirinnu :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 

appozhanu ee movie irangiyathu.....really cool...idakulaa aa stunt ozhivakkayirinnu..pakshe concept and style okke enikkishtapettu...especially oru scene undu...where SG asks qns to 3 witnesses..and his theory of how all of them says it right...really great :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1: 

@rohith..pattumengil athum chodikkanam

----------


## Warlord

*all the best rohith...
*

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> kokketra kulam kandirikunnu ..kulam etra *kundi* kandirikunnu....
> 
> kulamavilla en vicharikunnu..


......... :Taunt:

----------


## Lakkooran

*All the best Rohith. Adoor Guruviu Thanks...*

*Ente vaka oru Question* - *Nalla Cinemakal prekshakar sweekarikkunilla enna vaadam oru vashathu. Athe samayam Prekshakarude abhiruchikkanusaricha cinemakal orukkan Chalachithra pravarthakarkku kazhiyunnilla enna vaadam maru vashathu. Thankal engane vilayirthunnu?*

----------


## Jason

Do u find being a director comfortable for you? do u wish to enter any other cinema field, like story writer?

----------


## veecee

all the best rohith...
thanks for the efforts rohith and guru machan

----------


## Rohith

ellam ezhuthiyeduthu... ellavarkum thnxx a lot!!!!

----------


## Aromal

> but.. as per Suresh Gopi's dialogue.. friend varunnathu maranam urappakkaan aanu.. since.. killer never informed (no such specification in movie) anybody else about his attempt... ?


koottukaran plan cheytha kaaryam nadanno ennu ariyananu friend varunnathu..

athu aa film il thanne parayunnundu

----------


## Jason

> ellam ezhuthiyeduthu... ellavarkum thnxx a lot!!!!


chettan jithu-vinnae vellam kudipikkathollu...  :Biggrin:

----------


## xyz

> koottukaran plan cheytha kaaryam nadanno ennu ariyananu friend varunnathu..
> 
> athu aa film il thanne parayunnundu


appol aa koottukaaran polumariyaathe alle avante ticketil avan kaanchirappalliyil ninnu busil keriyathu? pinnengine avan ariyum?

----------


## Rohith

> chettan jithu-vinnae vellam kudipikkathollu...


athanu entem agraham...  :Victory:

----------


## Aromal

> appol aa koottukaaran polumariyaathe alle avante ticketil avan kaanchirappalliyil ninnu busil keriyathu? pinnengine avan ariyum?


alla...

koottukaranodu prajod nte peril ticket book cheyyan alle parayunnathu...

anganeyanente orma

----------


## Jason

Ividae palar storyile twists manasilavathathu kondu..ithum eduthoo:

Why did you think of debuting with a detective movie, which mostly have a lot of twists and turns that can end up making audience's puzzled? Tell us your experience as you handled a difficult task.

----------


## Lakkooran

> appol aa koottukaaran polumariyaathe alle avante ticketil avan kaanchirappalliyil ninnu busil keriyathu? pinnengine avan ariyum?


Halla hitharu :Clap:

----------


## xyz

> Halla hitharu


athu thanne.. moyalaali..  :Wink:

----------


## Lakkooran

> athu thanne.. moyalaali..


kaakka muthalali :Gathering:

----------


## S.K

verittoru thirakkathaye cinema akki mattuvanaano eluppam allayenkil oru masala combinatione cinema aakki mattunnathaano eluppam?

----------


## Lakkooran

Cinemakalil koode sandesham vaari vitharan thankal enthu kondu thayyaravunnilla?

----------


## Warlord

> Cinemakalil koode *sandesham vaari vitharan* thankal enthu kondu thayyaravunnilla?



 :Secret:  :Secret:  :Secret:

----------


## noonu

> fk yekkurichu paranjukodukkuka...
> 
> first review varunna site aanennu prathyekam parayanam..
> 
> pattiyal join cheyyanum..


udane addehathinte peril oru id pratheekshikkunnu.. :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Ishtapetta chitram, nayakan, naayika, samvidhayakan?

----------


## Jo Johnson

aadyam thanne nalla 2 films thannathinulla nanni ariyikanam...

pinne ente vaka kurachu Qs...

1)Cheytha 2 padangalum sradhikapettallo..Ethu chithramaanu kooduthal samthrupthi thannathu saambathikamaayum kalaaparamaayum?

2)Malayalathil ippol nilanilkunna budget restrictions ad restrictions ivayekurich enthaanu abhipraayam?

3)Thaaaraadhipathyam arinja anubhavangal undaayitundo cinemayil?

4)M&Mnte total collection ethra?

5)Kudumbam?

----------


## Sameer

1.Thankal cheytha randu films um experiments ayirunnu ennu venamenkil parayam... oru investigative type movie yumayi entry..pinne valiya tharangal illathe oru family story... randum hitukal...uthravaditham koodi ennu thonnunnundo?

2.Adutha movie oru investigation story anennu kettu... any updates?

----------


## B I L A L

@ sameeree...ennanu interview...avan poyittundakum....ninte chodyangalokke namukku adutha thavana chodikaam..... :Sailor:

----------


## Sameer

> @ sameeree...ennanu interview...avan poyittundakum....ninte chodyangalokke namukku adutha thavana chodikaam.....


  :Beee:  potta interview aakum...

----------


## Jo Johnson

> potta interview aakum...


 :Yoyu:  :Yoyu:  :Devil:  :d'oh!:  :Whistle:

----------


## KHILADI

> *magazinu vendi jithuvayi oru abhimukham...
> 
>  nammude guru sankadipich thannu.
> 
> kure naalayi vilichukondirikuarnu.oduvil nalathek kitty.
> 
> ravile varan paranju. njanum fk memberaya arun thomas(my frnd) koodi pokunnu.
> 
> ippo end chodikkanamennokke confussion.
> ...


Lalettan Mummy and me yeennu pinmaariyathaanoo..SG yude name suggest cheythathu aaru........ :cheers:

----------


## KHILADI

> avalude number


 :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Shuriken:

----------


## KHILADI

> adyam soapittu vakkam..melle chodikkamallo...


Oru kidilan action heroye edukkanundu...Venonnu chodikku\\:D/

----------


## KHILADI

> atippo urvashiyum aa patile kochum alla en engane vicharikkum..??


 :Basketball: Angu vicharikku....kittiyaa kitti :Meeting:

----------


## ITV

> *
> Oho...
> 
> Chackochan Adutha Jithuvinta Padathil Illa.....
> 
> ini Para detective hit Aano?????*


Hit aanu chetta, athum ithumaayi entha bandham

----------


## Mr.President

> potta interview aakum...


prakaathedey samaeere, payyans kalakkeetu varatte  :Clapping:

----------


## plk

> udane addehathinte peril oru id pratheekshikkunnu..


varanondu....pfc reloaded :Whistle1:  :Whistle1:

----------


## ballu

enthayee...interview edukan poyavante vella vivaram ondo???

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

_Koothara Question Chothichathukondu Jithu Poster Aakki Vitto Rohithine....?_

----------


## ballu

> _Koothara Question Chothichathukondu Jithu Poster Aakki Vitto Rohithine....?_



 :Laugh:   :Laugh:

----------


## plk

> enthayee...interview edukan poyavante vella vivaram ondo???


 avan mikkavarum avante 2nd class love story jithunodu parayuvayirikum....innalathe aa parachilu kandapozhe enikku thonniyathaa...
ethandu masala okke cherthu avan love story pidikkunnu...

2aam classile rape scene pidikkan ulla kazhivu jithunundonnu test cheyuvayirikkum :Beach1:  :Beach1:

----------


## ballu

> avan mikkavarum avante 2nd class love story jithunodu parayuvayirikum....innalathe aa parachilu kandapozhe enikku thonniyathaa...
> ethandu masala okke cherthu avan love story pidikkunnu...
> 
> 2aam classile rape scene pidikkan ulla kazhivu jithunundonnu test cheyuvayirikkum


avanu kadha enghane develop cheyanam ennu paranjhu kodutha nee anno ee parayunne ...ninte odukathu oru painkili ... :Swear:  :Swear:

----------


## plk

> avanu kadha enghane develop cheyanam ennu paranjhu kodutha nee anno ee parayunne ...ninte odukathu oru painkili ...


 athu njan katha develop cheyunnathu paranju koduthathalla...

avanu thanne avante treesayil interest illayirinnu..appo avale engane ozhivakanam ennu paranju koduthathaa..

appo ellarum thettidarichu njan developiyathanennu....... :Order: 

ithente thettanoo..nee para..nee thanne para :Scared:  :Scared:  :Scared:

----------


## ballu

> athu njan katha develop cheyunnathu paranju koduthathalla...
> 
> avanu thanne avante treesayil interest illayirinnu..appo avale engane ozhivakanam ennu paranju koduthathaa..
> 
> appo ellarum thettidarichu njan developiyathanennu.......
> 
> ithente thettanoo..nee para..nee thanne para


ozhivakan ulla sahayam ayirunelle... :salut:  :salut: 
avane kondu kuzhi chaaadikan alleda nee nokiye...ninte idea enghanum avan kettal avasanam aval avnte talayilum ninte kazhuthil oru kathiyum undakum.. :Devil2:  :Devil2:

----------


## plk

> ozhivakan ulla sahayam ayirunelle...
> avane kondu kuzhi chaaadikan alleda nee nokiye...ninte idea enghanum avan kettal avasanam aval avnte talayilum ninte kazhuthil oru kathiyum undakum..


  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo: ..manasilakki kalanjallodaa gochu gallaa.. :Doh: 

aey ente kazhuthil vakkanulla kathiyum avante thalayil thanne vachenee...athu polathe idea allayirinnoo athu :Devil:  :Devil: 

olippichu..olippichu..entammoo..njan vare swayam angadu abhimanapulakithayani poyi :Rolleyes:

----------


## Munaf ikka

> ..manasilakki kalanjallodaa gochu gallaa..
> 
> aey ente kazhuthil vakkanulla kathiyum avante thalayil thanne vachenee...athu polathe idea allayirinnoo athu
> 
> olippichu..olippichu..entammoo..njan vare swayam angadu abhimanapulakithayani poyi


pennennu kettaal abhimanapulakithanaakum plk.... treasayennu kettaloo thilakkum chora njarambukalil........... :Boo hoo!:

----------


## Rohith

*ellam success....!!!!!
Thankapetta manushyan.... 
2manikoor samsarichu..athil oru manikoor video pidichu...
Camera angles okke mosamanu.. Idak chila probz okke und..entayalum matter convey aakum... 1 hr und.. Appo 6 partayi youtubil ittittu ivide postaam...
*

----------


## Rohith

Nammude ella qnsum gauravathode answer cheytha jithuvinu orayiram nanni....

----------


## ballu

> *ellam success....!!!!!
> Thankapetta manushyan.... 
> 2manikoor samsarichu..athil oru manikoor video pidichu...
> Camera angles okke mosamanu.. Idak chila probz okke und..entayalum matter convey aakum... 1 hr und.. Appo 6 partayi youtubil ittittu ivide postaam...
> *



congrats ...nee adiyam ayye edutha  interview alle? :Coolthumb:  :Coolthumb:

----------


## Rohith

> congrats ...nee adiyam ayye edutha  interview alle?


athe..  :Victory:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> *ellam success....!!!!!
> Thankapetta manushyan.... 
> 2manikoor samsarichu..athil oru manikoor video pidichu...
> Camera angles okke mosamanu.. Idak chila probz okke und..entayalum matter convey aakum... 1 hr und.. Appo 6 partayi youtubil ittittu ivide postaam...
> *


congratz machaa.....

----------


## xyz

> Nammude ella qnsum gauravathode answer cheytha jithuvinu orayiram nanni....


congrats.. great effort!

----------


## B I L A L

> *ellam success....!!!!!*
> *Thankapetta manushyan....* 
> *2manikoor samsarichu..athil oru manikoor video pidichu...*
> *Camera angles okke mosamanu.. Idak chila probz okke und..entayalum matter convey aakum... 1 hr und.. Appo 6 partayi youtubil ittittu ivide postaam...*


 
gud effort rohit.....cngraatz...

----------


## kevin

congrats rohith...karyam nadannu alle..good

----------


## Rohith

:Stupid: 


> congrats rohith...karyam nadannu alle..good


nadakillan karuthiyo.... :Chairhit:  :Chairhit:

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

> *ellam success....!!!!!
> Thankapetta manushyan.... 
> 2manikoor samsarichu..athil oru manikoor video pidichu...
> Camera angles okke mosamanu.. Idak chila probz okke und..entayalum matter convey aakum... 1 hr und.. Appo 6 partayi youtubil ittittu ivide postaam...
> *


_

Congrats Rohith.......

njammalu chothicha chodyam Chothichappol jithu pidichu Adichu kanum Ennu Vicharichu........_ :Gathering:   :Ennekollu:

----------


## rozzes

Thankx rohith.........gud work..............

----------


## Rohith

> _
> 
> congrats rohith.......
> 
> Njammalu chothicha chodyam chothichappol jithu pidichu adichu kanum ennu vicharichu........_


chodikathe thanne answers vannukondirunnu.... 
Sathyasandhanaya manushyan...

----------


## Munaf ikka

concratz rohit........ :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Rohith

*videoyil engana fk watermark kodukunne?? Athinte avasyamundo..??*

----------


## kunjachan

abhinandanangal.......

----------


## B I L A L

> *videoyil engana fk watermark kodukunne?? Athinte avasyamundo..??*


athu venam.....enganeyaa kodukaannu ariyillaaaa :Silenced:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

Congrats macha..  :Coolthumb:  Eagerly waiting for the youtube clips

----------


## Jason

congrats rohith...god bless u for ur hard work.

----------


## veecee

> *videoyil engana fk watermark kodukunne?? Athinte avasyamundo..??*


 athu venam, ichiri pathuke ittalum mathi :Crying:

----------


## Yuvaa

> *videoyil engana fk watermark kodukunne?? Athinte avasyamundo..??*


*Videoyude mukalil muttan title koduthal pore....*

----------


## Yuvaa

*Congratz Rohith Polannu thalli*

----------


## noonu

> *Videoyude mukalil muttan title koduthal pore....*


title il karyamilla same video down load cheythu vere ullaverkku upload cheyyam..

water mark is only one choice...... :Coolthumb: 

thanks rohith machaa////

----------


## Merit

All the best Rohith..

----------


## chandru

> *ellam success....!!!!!*
> *Thankapetta manushyan....* 
> *2manikoor samsarichu..athil oru manikoor video pidichu...*
> *Camera angles okke mosamanu.. Idak chila probz okke und..entayalum matter convey aakum... 1 hr und.. Appo 6 partayi youtubil ittittu ivide postaam...*


 
great work kuttaa..keep rocking..

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *videoyil engana fk watermark kodukunne?? Athinte avasyamundo..??*


Congrats daa....

Put a custom watermark on your video

----------


## Ashokraj

Thanks Rohit....

----------


## E Y E M A X

Congrats Rohith............

----------


## Rohith

> Congrats daa....
> 
> Put a custom watermark on your video


thnxx... kurach nale thanne ivide ethikkan sremikkam..

----------


## Mr.President

Congratz Rohith, keep rocking!

----------


## Day Dreamer

Interview nte highlights post cheyyamo... as points

----------


## Rohith

> Interview nte highlights post cheyyamo... as points


ok... athu cheyyam...

----------


## Rohith

*Q.Mummy n me... engane pokunnu.. as a director r u happy?
 yes, sherikkum happy aanu. enik tension undayirunnu.ith oru high class family matram kanunna 
padamayi marumo en. bhagyam!! athu sambhavichilla.

Q.ippo eth project aanu manassil?
 3 ennamund. njan orikkalum oru projest matram manassil ittu nadakarilla.
 1. thriller subject. 2.oru action padam 3.usuall love story

Q.ithil eth aadyam pradeekshikkam..?
 athippo parayaan patilla. thrilleril anu njan ettavum confident.script vayichavarokke nalla 
abhiprayam paranju.

Q. aarayirikkum hero?
 athippo... lalettano mammukkayo rajuvo aakam.even chackochanu cheyyam..pakshe bussiness..!!

Q.ennalum as a director ithil aru venamenna manassil..?
 lalettan.pakshe ee script angeekarikkumo en ariyilla.1st half heronte avastha pathetic aanu.

Q.enthukond lalettan.. wat makes him better for this subject amog the three.??
 ayyo..ningal lalettan ennang urappikalle...
 pine lalettan avumbol ee scriptinu matramalla.. ee makinginum sahayakaramavu.
 oru paad ratri shootum..mazhayile shootumokke und. appo irritated aavatha oru aal venam.
so i will go for lal.. ee week kadha parayanam..

Q.cinemayilek engane ethypettu..?
 basically njangal krishikaranu. enik madiyumund..appo cinema.. haha
 preedigreeku padikumbol thotte ulla agrahama..orupaad cinema kanum.pine pune inst. poyi padikkanam
en paranjappol digree kazhiyatte en paranju. athu nadanilla.pine angane..angane..

Q. etra padam assist cheythitund?
 angane onnum illa.. njan aange jayarajinte beebalsam.. just 12 days shoot
pine thilakkam ..athum pakuthy.


*


video athupole idaam.. njan parayumbol matter sherikkum convey aakilla. athukond nirthunnu
oru paadund..type cheyyal nadakilla... videoyil illathat njan typ cheyyam..
athithiri hot aanu.. ithu verum oru sample.. inni ratri thanne sheriyakan nokkam..

----------


## E Y E M A X

> *Q.Mummy n me... engane pokunnu.. as a director r u happy?
>  yes, sherikkum happy aanu. enik tension undayirunnu.ith oru high class family matram kanunna 
> padamayi marumo en. bhagyam!! athu sambhavichilla.
> 
> Q.ippo eth project aanu manassil?
>  3 ennamund. njan orikkalum oru projest matram manassil ittu nadakarilla.
>  1. thriller subject. 2.oru action padam 3.usuall love story
> 
> Q.ithil eth aadyam pradeekshikkam..?
> ...


 :Good: ........................

----------


## BASH1982

congratsss Rahul..........

----------


## chandru

lavanu kurachu confidence okke aayallo...lal or mam..oraale maatram pukazthi samsaarikkarilla saadhaarana upcoming directors..thats shows his confidence..

----------


## Rohith

> lavanu kurachu confidence okke aayallo...lal or mam..oraale maatram pukazthi samsaarikkarilla saadhaarana upcoming directors..thats shows his confidence..


camera off cheyipicha atha paranjath...
pine lalettane kurich verem paranju..atokke ivide postano..?? enikentho bhayam...

----------


## Ashokraj

Again thnx aniyaa...

----------


## Shivettan

> camera off cheyipicha atha paranjath...
> pine lalettane kurich verem paranju..atokke ivide postano..?? enikentho bhayam...


nee dhariyamayi posteda ....oru kuzhappavum illa...
nee sathyam sathyam pole parayanam ennu mathram....

----------


## Ashokraj

> camera off cheyipicha atha paranjath...
> pine lalettane kurich verem paranju..atokke ivide postano..?? enikentho bhayam...


Postedey... :Unsure: ....

----------


## Rohith

> nee dhariyamayi posteda ....oru kuzhappavum illa...
> nee sathyam sathyam pole parayanam ennu mathram....


ATHU ATRE ULLU>> AVIDE VARE POYI INIPPO NUNA ONNUM PARAYILLA... :Victory:

----------


## BASH1982

> camera off cheyipicha atha paranjath...
> pine lalettane kurich verem paranju..atokke ivide postano..?? enikentho bhayam...


dhayiryamayittu postikko

----------


## Shivettan

> ATHU ATRE ULLU>> AVIDE VARE POYI INIPPO NUNA ONNUM PARAYILLA...


victory ennano angeru paranjathu? ..  :Confused: 

nee detail aayi post cheyu mone dineshaaa  :Good:

----------


## Rohith

> victory ennano angeru paranjathu? .. 
> 
> nee detail aayi post cheyu mone dineshaaa


detail ayi ratri postam...

.............................edited....

----------


## Yuvaa

> camera off cheyipicha atha paranjath...
> pine lalettane kurich verem paranju..atokke ivide postano..?? enikentho bhayam...


 dharyamayi postoo Najngalokke ille ivide..?

----------


## kevin

Quote Edited by DD
macha dont post these things on our magazine without jithus permission, it cud harm his career, lal pulliye ozhivakkum....ask him and post !!

----------


## Yuvaa

Quote edited by DD
poratte angadu poratte

----------


## Rohith

> macha dont post these things on our magazine without jithus permission, it cud harm his career, lal pulliye ozhivakkum....ask him and post !!


magazinil itonnum venda... ivide postano en thanne dbt aanu.. entina veruthe..

----------


## BASH1982

Quote edited by DD
macha othiri prshanmundenkil postanda,nammalenthina veruthe prshan mundakkunnathu,athu chilappo jithunte careerine bhathikkum

----------


## Rohith

njanaa type cheythat quotinu ozhuvakku pls... jithu may come here..
y simply creating issues..alle?

----------


## Shivettan

ok..enkil venda rohith....vittere...
namukku detail aayi offline l samsarikkam....  :Victory:

----------


## Day Dreamer

> macha dont post these things on our magazine without jithus permission, it cud harm his career, lal pulliye ozhivakkum....ask him and post !!


Agree....

Ningal eathengilum star ne patti mosham aayittulla karyangal parayunnundel peru parayaathe "Oru Actor" ennu paranja mathi

----------


## ARAKKALAM BABY

*Thankssssssssss rohith machaaaaaaaan.....jithu vaa thurannal pinne nirthillalo???kure kathi kettalle????any way,thanks 4 ur great effort..........*

----------


## Rohith

> ok..enkil venda rohith....vittere...
> namukku detail aayi offline l samsarikkam....


yes... datz better..

----------


## Rohith

> *Thankssssssssss rohith machaaaaaaaan.....jithu vaa thurannal pinne nirthillalo???kure kathi kettalle????any way,thanks 4 ur great effort..........*


ente ponno... oru ara manikoor interview chodich cheyyatha.. 2 30 hr avide ninnu..
1hr kazhinjappo camera athinte paatinu off ayi poyi...

----------


## Day Dreamer

All the quotes have been edited

----------


## Rohith

> All the quotes have been edited


u r the real mod... :Good:

----------


## Rachu

Gud Effort Rohit...  :Good: 
Congrats....

----------


## Day Dreamer

> u r the real mod...


Thanks macha...

----------


## abcdmachan

Congrats macha..........

----------


## Tribes

Congratz Machu waiting for Video interview

----------


## Sameer

Congrats Rohith...good effort

----------


## Brother

> *
> 
> 
> Q.enthukond lalettan.. wat makes him better for this subject amog the three.??
>  ayyo..ningal lalettan ennang urappikalle...
>  pine lalettan avumbol ee scriptinu matramalla.. ee makinginum sahayakaramavu.
>  oru paad ratri shootum..mazhayile shootumokke und. appo irritated aavatha oru aal venam.
> so i will go for lal.. ee week kadha parayanam..
> *


Thanks macha...
Lalettan :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Munaf ikka

concratz again rohit........... 
detailed interview ivide idumoo,..... atho magazinil aayirikkumoo.........

also waiting for the video........

----------


## Rohith

> concratz again rohit........... 
> detailed interview ivide idumoo,..... atho magazinil aayirikkumoo.........
> 
> also waiting for the video........


video ivide idaam... ath thanne 1hr und.. pine videoyil chil probs und..
camera vachath chila bhagath seriyayilla.. oru teapoyil aanu vachath..athinte reflection adich kurach virthikedayi.. jithu aanegil oru bermooda ittit aanu irunath.. :Laugh:

----------


## kiroo

*congrats rohith..!!
kaaryangal okke bhangiyaayi nadakkatte..

all the best wishes...!!
*

----------


## P K M

*congrats rohith*

----------


## ARAKKALAM BABY

> video ivide idaam... ath thanne 1hr und.. pine videoyil chil probs und..
> camera vachath chila bhagath seriyayilla.. oru teapoyil aanu vachath..athinte reflection adich kurach virthikedayi.. jithu aanegil oru bermooda ittit aanu irunath..


*Ivide sthreejanangal oke ullathanu ....orma venam!!!!!*

----------


## Rohith

> *Ivide sthreejanangal oke ullathanu ....orma venam!!!!!*


avar kaanathatayitullath onnumilla... :Ennekollu:

----------


## chandru

> Thanks macha...
> Lalettan


 
thumbs down kaanikkanulla chila sambavagalum undaayi ttaa...pinne vendaannu vachathaanu.. :Razz:

----------


## Rohith

padathinte online ingane aanu....
hero oru kalath gajaveeran ayirunnu

1st half hero very bad condition.. oru killer.. avananu villain
horror moodulla padamanu(mood matram)
second halfil hero uyarthezhunelkunnu..
avasan padam kazhiyumbol ulla caption.... *"check out outlaws.. hez back"*
oru english style ayirikkum ennum paranju...

----------


## Rohith

photoshop ulla arekilum undo ippo online..????

aa fk enna logo onnu cut cheyth tharana... ente kayyil phsp illa... just athonnu cut cheyth thannal mathi

----------


## Munaf ikka

> photoshop ulla arekilum undo ippo online..????
> 
> aa fk enna logo onnu cut cheyth tharana... ente kayyil phsp illa... just athonnu cut cheyth thannal mathi


athinnu vere oru idea und..... photo shop venamennillaa paranchu tharattee...

----------


## Rohith

> athinnu vere oru idea und..... photo shop venamennillaa paranchu tharattee...


yes...parayu...

----------


## Munaf ikka

jpg image allee........

ms office picture manageril open cheyyoo........ athil edit pic option eduth crop pic option eduthaal mathi... ennit logo maathram crop cheyht edukkuka.....

----------


## Rohith

> jpg image allee........
> 
> ms office picture manageril open cheyyoo........ athil edit pic option eduth crop pic option eduthaal mathi... ennit logo maathram crop cheyht edukkuka.....


officum illa.. njan juz formate cheythe ullu.. onnu cheythit pm itt tha...l

----------


## Munaf ikka

> officum illa.. njan juz formate cheythe ullu.. onnu cheythit pm itt tha...l


ee attachment edukkaan pattumoo.....

----------


## Rohith

> ee attachment edukkaan pattumoo.....


done. :Good: ....

----------


## Film Lover

congtz Rohit...................

----------


## Free Thinker

*Thanks Rohith For Your Effort.........*

----------


## Rohith

welcome all.. innu ratriyo naleyo video idaam.. water mark okke sheriyayi.. :FK ROCKZ: 
fk rocks..................

----------


## madhavan1984

thanks rohith for the effort..................

----------


## kunjachan

thanks daaaa.....

----------


## ParamasivaM

> welcome all.. innu ratriyo naleyo video idaam.. water mark okke sheriyayi..
> fk rocks..................


* Eagerly waiting for it.....rohith macha.......all the best !! *

----------


## plk

> pennennu kettaal abhimanapulakithanaakum plk.... treasayennu kettaloo thilakkum chora njarambukalil...........


munafkayikku ariyilla...tresaum njanumayi ulla bandam............njan kazhinjan kollam othiri porakee nadanna pennaa :Basketball:  :Basketball:  :Basketball:

----------


## plk

congrats rohith...ipozhaa kandathu...kolllam..lalettane kurichulla paraamarsham enikkishtapetu....great work..congrats once again.

----------


## Rohith

> munafkayikku ariyilla...tresaum njanumayi ulla bandam............njan kazhinjan kollam othiri porakee nadanna pennaa


p... di mone... :Swear: ....

----------


## plk

> p... di mone.......


nee mathramee treesa ennu perulla penninte porakee nadakunnullo...lokathu avalu mathramalla tressaa...allright... :Nea:  :Nea:  :Nea: 

aa athupotte..ninte lovestoryude karyam enthaai..jithune interiieww cheythennu ketteppo lavalkku santhoshaayoo..athoo athaaranennu chodichoo :Good:  :Good:

----------


## ITV

Good Job ROHITH!!!!

----------


## Rohith

> nee mathramee treesa ennu perulla penninte porakee nadakunnullo...lokathu avalu mathramalla tressaa...allright...
> 
> aa athupotte..ninte lovestoryude karyam enthaai..jithune interiieww cheythennu ketteppo lavalkku santhoshaayoo..athoo athaaranennu chodichoo


santoshamayi.... :Happy:

----------


## plk

> santoshamayi....


 :cheers:  :cheers: ..apo karyangal okke enthaai...daa....nammude jithu ennaa paranju..nee ninte 2nd class love story pulliyodu paranjooo :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Wolverine

tanks rohit.....kalakki......

----------


## BASH1982

> ..apo karyangal okke enthaai...daa....nammude jithu ennaa paranju..nee ninte 2nd class love story pulliyodu paranjooo


irangi podai. :Sneaky2: 
Itha parayunnathu schoolil padikkunna pillareyonnum koottathil kooattendennu

----------


## plk

> irangi podai.
> Itha parayunnathu schoolil padikkunna pillareyonnum koottathil kooattendennu


bash annaa  ningalude katha kettillaaa :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3:  :Clap3: 

eagerly awaiting for it... :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## BASH1982

> bash annaa ningalude katha kettillaaa
> 
> eagerly awaiting for it...


Katha post cheyyan poyappal athu family thredilottu matti.Enikkavide keranulla positillathathukondu njanath Ormakal marikkumo enna thredil postiyittundu.

----------


## Rohith

> Katha post cheyyan poyappal athu family thredilottu matti.Enikkavide keranulla positillathathukondu njanath Ormakal marikkumo enna thredil postiyittundu.


game threadil poyonnu vilayadit va anna... postokke bhum en koodum..

----------


## Rohith

> ..apo karyangal okke enthaai...daa....nammude jithu ennaa paranju..nee ninte 2nd class love story pulliyodu paranjooo


evan evidunn varunnadai...?? jithu ente premam kelkan alla avide irikunath...

----------


## BASH1982

> game threadil poyonnu vilayadit va anna... postokke bhum en koodum..


Thanks macha
njanithuvare avide mathram poyittilla

----------


## Rohith

> Thanks macha
> njanithuvare avide mathram poyittilla


njanum ingane thanne ayirunnu... pand..
250 post ethikkan 4 masam eduthu.. athinidayil angel review threadil ittappo ashoketana thread akiyad... game kalikkathatkond posts enik kammiya..ee vaccasionil aanu kurachekilum better aayath..

----------


## plk

> Katha post cheyyan poyappal athu family thredilottu matti.Enikkavide keranulla positillathathukondu njanath Ormakal marikkumo enna thredil postiyittundu.


 :cheers:  :cheers:  :cheers: ..........thanks..njan ini avide poyi athu thappi eduthoolam :Tt2:

----------


## plk

> evan evidunn varunnadai...?? jithu ente premam kelkan alla avide irikunath...


enthaada jithunu ninte katha kelkaan padille...

anyways..interview engane undayirinnu..lalettane kurichu pulli othiri pokki adichooo :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Rohith

> enthaada jithunu ninte katha kelkaan padille...
> 
> anyways..interview engane undayirinnu..lalettane kurichu pulli othiri pokki adichooo


othiri pokki adichu...avasanam onnu thazhthi...
interview camerayil pakarthiyath sheriyayillada.. 
helpinu arum undayirunilla... njan cam oru teapoyil vachu.. adjust cheyyam... 
nammal asianet unit ayonnumallalo poyath..

----------


## Aromal

> *ellam success....!!!!!
> Thankapetta manushyan.... 
> 2manikoor samsarichu..athil oru manikoor video pidichu...
> Camera angles okke mosamanu.. Idak chila probz okke und..entayalum matter convey aakum... 1 hr und.. Appo 6 partayi youtubil ittittu ivide postaam...
> *


congrats rohith...

FK ykkuvendiyulla hankalude efforts nu  :Thumbup:

----------


## Rohith

thnx mashe... :bounce:

----------


## plk

> othiri pokki adichu...avasanam onnu thazhthi...
> interview camerayil pakarthiyath sheriyayillada.. 
> helpinu arum undayirunilla... njan cam oru teapoyil vachu.. adjust cheyyam... 
> nammal asianet unit ayonnumallalo poyath..


aa thazhthi adichathu nee postandaa..athu eniku oru pm ittal mathi :Basketball:  :Basketball: 

pinne camerade karyam saramillada.....engilum nee thanne ellam deal cheythallo.....athaadaa nee ...great...

appo naale kanam..gud night...kuduthal updates pratheekshikkunnu

----------


## guru

thankz rohith....... :thumright: 

 pulli alkarodu nalla sahakaranamulla manushyan aanu....

----------


## Rohith

> thankz rohith.......
> 
>  pulli alkarodu nalla sahakaranamulla manushyan aanu....


satyam..itrem njan pradeekshichilla...
realy a wonderful personality

----------


## AnWaR

great work rohith bhai....
jithu has a bright future..
so he is considering  raju in the league of lalz and mamz it seems

----------


## KHILADI

> othiri pokki adichu...avasanam onnu thazhthi...
> interview camerayil pakarthiyath sheriyayillada.. 
> helpinu arum undayirunilla... njan cam oru teapoyil vachu.. adjust cheyyam... 
> nammal asianet unit ayonnumallalo poyath..


 :Lighten:  :Lighten:  :Taz: Thaazhtheennooo..... :Taz: Ettevum mujkalilpooyittu thaazhathittoo...... :Boo hoo!: 


Rohith machanu oru  :thumleft:  for the interview.

----------


## Yuvaa

_video coming soon.......!! marannu poyadu ano..??_

----------


## Sagar Alias Jacky

> *Q.Mummy n me... engane pokunnu.. as a director r u happy?
>  yes, sherikkum happy aanu. enik tension undayirunnu.ith oru high class family matram kanunna 
> padamayi marumo en. bhagyam!! athu sambhavichilla.
> 
> Q.ippo eth project aanu manassil?
>  3 ennamund. njan orikkalum oru projest matram manassil ittu nadakarilla.
>  1. thriller subject. 2.oru action padam 3.usuall love story
> 
> Q.ithil eth aadyam pradeekshikkam..?
> ...



Thanks Rohith..good job!

----------


## Merit

Ushaar....................

----------


## Rohith

*ente modem thinu endo prob..stable alla.. athukond uploading sheriyavunnilla...

pardon me... ee week thanne at any cost njan idaam video*

----------


## Tribes

Jithu Speaking Abhimukam Video evide

----------


## Safal

where is the video man????????????

----------


## KHILADI

> *ente modem thinu endo prob..stable alla.. athukond uploading sheriyavunnilla...
> 
> pardon me... ee week thanne at any cost njan idaam video*


Cafeyil keradaaaa................ :Very Happy:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## arunthomas

> Cafeyil keradaaaa................



cafe yil keriyaalum paridhy undu.....

da rohithe...... ezhuthy poorthiyaakkaan nokku...
video pinne idaam.....

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *ente modem thinu endo prob..stable alla.. athukond uploading sheriyavunnilla...
> 
> pardon me... ee week thanne at any cost njan idaam video*


dei

www.yousendit.com enna site il 50MB vare upload cheyyam... ennittu enikku ayachu tharamengil njan youtube il idam. (If u have problem only with youtube)

----------


## HighnesS

Great Job machaa :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1:  :Thumbup1: 
Waiting for the video..........

----------


## xyz

great effort.. take ur time..!

----------


## Shankar Das

thanx rohit annai.......

----------


## INDHUCH00DAN

*thanks machan*

----------


## plk

daa rohithee nee ipo evideyaa..nattinnu poyoo...

----------


## jackey

> *ente modem thinu endo prob..stable alla.. athukond uploading sheriyavunnilla...
> 
> pardon me... ee week thanne at any cost njan idaam video*


video upload cheyyan paadanenkil important question-answers post  cheyyamo, when u get time? i think it will be helpful for dialup users  and people with low usage limits.

----------


## Rohith

*full interview coming in fk magazine soon....
*

----------


## rozzes

congrtz rohith...gud work.....

----------


## Saaradhi

congratz rohith..good work..... keep rocking..........

----------


## Rayamanikyam

gud work Rahul.....thanx...........

----------


## Day Dreamer

> *full interview coming in fk magazine soon....
> *


ithu kekkan thudanguyuttu kore naalayallo

----------


## Rohith

> ithu kekkan thudanguyuttu kore naalayallo


youtubil kettan padichapani 18um noki..nadanilla.... 
magazine 10days il irangunund..njanalla..veecee aanu.(appo irangum)..

----------


## Day Dreamer

> youtubil kettan padichapani 18um noki..nadanilla.... 
> magazine 10days il irangunund..njanalla..*veecee aanu*.(appo irangum)..


Appo nadannathu thanne... Pandathe short film nte cash ithu vare koduthittilla  :Ennekollu:

----------


## Rohith

> Appo nadannathu thanne... Pandathe short film nte cash ithu vare koduthittilla


athum sheri aanu...

----------


## Lakkooran

> *Q.Mummy n me... engane pokunnu.. as a director r u happy?
>  yes, sherikkum happy aanu. enik tension undayirunnu.ith oru high class family matram kanunna 
> padamayi marumo en. bhagyam!! athu sambhavichilla.
> 
> Q.ippo eth project aanu manassil?
>  3 ennamund. njan orikkalum oru projest matram manassil ittu nadakarilla.
>  1. thriller subject. 2.oru action padam 3.usuall love story
> 
> Q.ithil eth aadyam pradeekshikkam..?
> ...



Thanks Rohith!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mmm

> *
> Q.enthukond lalettan.. wat makes him better for this subject amog the three.??
>  ayyo..ningal lalettan ennang urappikalle...
>  pine lalettan avumbol ee scriptinu matramalla.. ee makinginum sahayakaramavu.
>  oru paad ratri shootum..mazhayile shootumokke und. appo irritated aavatha oru aal venam.
> so i will go for lal.. ee week kadha parayanam..
> *



Sadharana samvidhayakare pole superstarukalodu amithamaya vidheyathwam onnumilla ennu thonnunnu jithuvinu.

ee utharam enik ishtapettu. Mohanlal enna nadante dedicationu oru amgeekaram thanne aanu ee vakkukal.

----------


## guru

> Sadharana samvidhayakare pole superstarukalodu amithamaya vidheyathwam onnumilla ennu thonnunnu jithuvinu.
> 
> ee utharam enik ishtapettu. Mohanlal enna nadante dedicationu oru amgeekaram thanne aanu ee vakkukal.


aa project prithwiye vechu aanu...

----------


## jackey

> aa project prithwiye vechu aanu...


Dileepinalle kittiyathu? Hoped a good project from lal  :Sad:

----------


## guru

> Dileepinalle kittiyathu? Hoped a good project from lal


athu family love story aanu. athanu next padam. lalettane vechu cheyyanirunna thriller subject prthwi aanu cheyyan pokunathu.

----------


## Rohith

see first post

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Thnx Rohith.........

----------


## Rohith

moththam 6 parts ayirunnu... framerate probz karanam upload avunilla.. finally 1 part aayi..

----------


## Day Dreamer

Kidu interview... Aa watermark nu pakaram URL kodutha mathiyaarunnu... appo aalukalkku ingottu varan eluppamaayene

----------


## guru

great effort rohith.............. :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup: ...

pulli birmuda ittathu nanayi... :Thumbup:

----------


## Lakkooran

Veettil chennittu kelkkam. ennittu abhiprayam parayam

----------


## san

thanks Rohith.. Kettilla.. veettil chennu kelkakam.. DD paranjapole url mathiyaayirunnu..aalel Forum Keralam enna watermark.. Ivide 'm' missing aanennu thonnunnu..

----------


## Shankar Das

kidu rohit anna.......  :cheers:

----------


## Rohith

> kidu interview... Aa watermark nu pakaram url kodutha mathiyaarunnu... Appo aalukalkku ingottu varan eluppamaayene


hmm... Ini ippo onnum cheyyan patillallo..

----------


## Rohith

> thanks rohith.. Kettilla.. Veettil chennu kelkakam.. Dd paranjapole url mathiyaayirunnu..aalel forum keralam enna watermark.. Ivide 'm' missing aanennu thonnunnu..


annu cheytha tymil forumkerala ayirunnu... Athangane eduth upload cheythatharnu..bt onnum kerilla...inni nokiyappo oru part anne keriyirunnu.. Dnt knw how

----------


## Samachayan

*thanx Rohith....*

----------


## Aromal

> part1
> 
> YouTube - jithu joseph interview part 1


Thanks rohith...............

----------


## Aromal

ini upload  www. forumkerala.com titlel kodukkuka

----------


## Rohith

ok mashe... www. forumkeralam.com ...

----------


## Rohith

baki parts onnum kerunilla..mandichidungo...

----------

